# Unterschied Kurzschluss- und Überlast- Schutz?



## ET-SPS (11 Mai 2013)

Hi, 

wo ist der Unterschied zwischen 
Kurzschluss- und Überlast- Schutz? 

Ich habe in einem kleinen Schaltplan von einem erfahrenen Kollegen gesagt bekommen eine Sicherung mit 2A reicht zu und der Dozent sagt es müsst ein Überlastschutz eingebaut werden der mit 2A absichert, weil die Sicherung nur Kurzschlussschutz und keinen Überlastschutz bieten würde. 

Ich habe im Forum schon einige Beiträge dazu gefunden, nur 100% verinnerlicht habe ich das noch nee, könnte das nochmal einer bitte erklären? 

Gruß.


----------



## Ottmar (11 Mai 2013)

Hi!

Da tauchen einige Fragen auf.
1. Was sind es für Sicherungen (Typ)?
2. Was (Baugruppe) muss denn abgesichert werden?


Gruß,

Ottmar


----------



## Larry Laffer (11 Mai 2013)

In jedem Fall reagiert aber eine Sicherung nicht nur auf einen Kurzschluß sondern immer auch auf eine Überlastung.
Das Reaktionsverhalten ist aber immer eine Frage der gewählten Charakteristik der Sicherung ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## MSB (11 Mai 2013)

Also mal in die VDE in der Kurzform:

Überlast UND Kurzschlussschutz:
- Leistungs-/Leitungsschutzschalter mit integriertem Überlast- und Kurzschlussauslöser
- Leistungsschalter im Zusammenwirken mit Sicherungen
- Sicherungen mit Sicherungseinsätzen der Charakteristik gG

Nur Überlastschutz:
- stromabhängig verzögerte Schutzeinrichtungen
- Ausdrücklich KEINE Sicherungseinsätze der Charakteristik aM

Nur Kurzschlussschutz:
- Leistungsschalter nur mit Kurzschlussauslösung
- Sicherungen mit gM und aM Sicherungseinsätzen
Wobei als Anmerkung steht, das gM Sicherungen auch bei Überlast schützen können.

Die Feld/Wald und Wiesensicherungen sind aber im Regelfall Sicherungsautomaten (Leitungsschutzschalter) oder Schmelzsicherungen der Klasse gL/gG.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## waldy (25 Mai 2013)

hi,

http://www05.abb.com/global/scot/scot209.nsf/veritydisplay/a273e99608575e0ec125761100343ab8/$file/2cdc400002d0103.pdf

Du suchst Sicherungsautomaten nach 2 Amper , und nach passende Charakteristik bzw  Auslösecharakteristik .

Z.B. deine E-Motor muss abgesichert mit 2 MAper, nur während anlauf für Kurzere Zeit Stom ist. z.B. 5 fach größer- in diese Kurzere Zeit deine Sicherungsautomat muss diese 5 fach großere Strom aushalen .

grußhttp://www05.abb.com/global/scot/sc...e0ec125761100343ab8/$file/2cdc400002d0103.pdf


----------



## MSB (25 Mai 2013)

waldy schrieb:


> Z.B. deine E-Motor muss abgesichert mit 2 MAper, nur während anlauf für Kurzere Zeit Stom ist. z.B. 5 fach größer- in diese Kurzere Zeit deine Sicherungsautomat muss diese 5 fach großere Strom aushalen .


Wenn man jetzt aber mal von einem Motor ausgehen würde, dann käme man wohl ziemlich sicher zum Ergebnis, das ein Leitungsschutzschalter für einen Motor aber bestenfalls ein Kurzschluss, aber kein Überlastschutz ist.
Dafür haben dann irgendwelche schlauen Leute mal relativ präzise einstellbare Motorschutzschalter erfunden, wobei selbst die nur unter gewissen Umständen einen zufriedenstellenden Überlastschutz darstellen.
Der einzig wirkliche Überlast-Schutz Lösung im Falle einen Motors wären also Thermokontakte oder noch besser Thermistoren.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Mai 2013)

MSB schrieb:


> Wenn man jetzt aber mal von einem Motor ausgehen würde, dann käme man wohl ziemlich sicher zum Ergebnis, das ein Leitungsschutzschalter für einen Motor aber bestenfalls ein Kurzschluss, aber kein Überlastschutz ist.
> Dafür haben dann irgendwelche schlauen Leute mal relativ präzise einstellbare Motorschutzschalter erfunden, wobei selbst die nur unter gewissen Umständen einen zufriedenstellenden Überlastschutz darstellen.
> Der einzig wirkliche Überlast-Schutz Lösung im Falle einen Motors wären also Thermokontakte oder noch besser Thermistoren.
> 
> ...



Ja der waldy hatte gestern mal wieder seine 1/4 Stunde und hat wie so oft ein
paar Themen mit Klugscheißerei und Unwissenheit vollgespamt.


----------



## KingHelmer (25 Mai 2013)

Hab nichts durchgelesen, aber:

- Überlastschutz: Erwärmen durch zu hohe Last (Stromstärke), Therminsche Sicherung (im Sicherungsautomaten)

- Kurzschlussschutz: Schutz gegen Kurzschluss, z.B. auch durch Magnetauslöser. (im Sicherungsaustomaten)

NUR SPONTAn GESCHRIEBEN, WEIL ICH WAS SCHREIBEN WOLLTE! Keine Ahnung, obs stimmt, würde ich jetzt aber spontan sagen!

Grüße


----------



## waldy (25 Mai 2013)

Für die Leute, wer hat seiner Bücher nicht bis Ende gelesen:



> Sicherer Schutz vor Überlast und Kurzschluss
> Die Leitungsschutzschalter schützen vor Überlast und Kurzschluss, beugen damit z.B. einem Kabelbrand vor.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Mai 2013)

waldy schrieb:


> Für die Leute, wer hat seiner Bücher nicht bis Ende gelesen:



@waldy entweder schreibst du etwas sinnvolles zum Thema,
dazu gehört auch einmal die Fragestellung lesen und begreifen
oder du hältst besser den Mund.


----------



## MSB (25 Mai 2013)

waldy schrieb:


> Für die Leute, wer hat seiner Bücher nicht bis Ende gelesen:


Ja, Sie schützen die Leitung oder auch das Kabel, hat aber nichts damit zu tun, das der Motor am anderen Ende der Leitung im Zweifelsfall trotzdem abfackelt.


----------



## KingHelmer (25 Mai 2013)

> Für die Leute, wer hat seiner Bücher nicht bis Ende gelesen:
> 
> Sicherer Schutz vor Überlast und Kurzschluss
> Die Leitungsschutzschalter schützen vor Überlast und Kurzschluss, beugen damit z.B. einem Kabelbrand vor.



Schau mal bitte, was ich in genau EINEM beitrag über dir spontan geschrieben habe!



> Ja, Sie schützen die Leitung oder auch das Kabel, hat aber nichts damit zu tun, das der Motor am anderen Ende der Leitung im Zweifelsfall trotzdem abfackelt.



Daher ja auch: *Leitungs*schutzschalter


----------



## waldy (25 Mai 2013)

Nadel, du muss erst mal mit deinem Gehirn Freude machen, wenn du keine Ahnung hast.


----------



## KingHelmer (25 Mai 2013)

???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumpi (26 Mai 2013)

Guten Tag zusammen.

Geht ja wieder mal gut Zur Sache hier im Thema.
Generell gehe ich mal davon aus, das wenn von 2A die Rede ist, zudem noch im Unterforum "elektronik", das es sich um eine elektronische Schaltung handelt.  Müsste der Thread-Ersteller mal etwas genauer werden.

Wenn dem so ist, dann würde ich sagen, mit Beitrag #4 ist alles gesagt. Auch eine Schmelzsicherung ist eine Überlastschutz (2A Sicherung löst zum Beispiel bei 2,5A irgendwann aus). DIe Frage ist dann nur, ab diese Zeit schnell genug ist.

Zum Thema Waldy sag ich mal nichts, sonder schließe mich da mal MSB an. Schmelzsicherungen einzusetzen als Motorschutz ist nicht mehr wirklich Zeitgemäß. Wobei ich persönlich Leitungsschutzschalter zum Absichern eines Motors nie gesehen habe (bin vieleicht nioch zu jung )


----------



## waldy (26 Mai 2013)

> Wobei ich persönlich Leitungsschutzschalter zum Absichern eines Motors nie gesehen habe (bin vieleicht nioch zu jung


 - ich habe es schon mal geseen, von Anfang von Anspeisung 3x 400 V bis ganze Schaltschrank war nur mit Leitungsschutzschalter eingebaut. Ich hatte damals auch gefrag, wo sind z.B. die Schmelzsicherungen . Die Meister sagte mir - es passt so.



> das der Motor


 - das war nur als Beispiel. Da oben war keine kontreten Angaben, wofür soll Überlast vorgesehen sein, als Klassische Beispiel ich habe nur Motor genannt. So gut  konnten es andere Dinge sein auch Magnetventile oder andere Sache, welche in erste Moment verbrauchen 3 - 5 fach Strom .

gruß


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Mai 2013)

waldy schrieb:


> - ich habe es schon mal geseen, von Anfang von Anspeisung 3x 400 V bis ganze Schaltschrank war nur mit Leitungsschutzschalter eingebaut. Ich hatte damals auch gefrag, wo sind z.B. die Schmelzsicherungen . Die Meister sagte mir - es passt so.
> 
> - das war nur als Beispiel. Da oben war keine kontreten Angaben, wofür soll Überlast vorgesehen sein, als Klassische Beispiel ich habe nur Motor genannt. So gut  konnten es andere Dinge sein auch Magnetventile oder andere Sache, welche in erste Moment verbrauchen 3 - 5 fach Strom .
> 
> gruß



Wenn ich so ein Schwachsinn lese, kann ich nur hoffen das du nie in der
Elektrotechnik tätig sein wirst. Der Meister hat gleich erkannt das du ein
Schwätzer bist und mit den Ausspruch "passt so" dich nur los werden wollte.


----------



## waldy (26 Mai 2013)

Als Schwachsinn du bist in diesem Tread für mich – ich habe dir erzählt was habe ich gesehen , und du glaubst mir nicht – das ist deine Problem.



> Der Meister hat gleich erkannt das du ein
> Schwätzer bist und mit den Ausspruch "passt so" dich nur los werden wollte.


 - wenn solche Meister wiessen keine Unterschied zwischen Parallel und Reihe Schaltung.

Und behaupten , das in Reihenschaltung Stromverbrauch ist Größer – dann halte ich von solche Leute bzw Meister in Fachliche - bereich nicht so viel aus. 

Ausser das ist Falsch – du spuckst nichts mehr raus.
Du bist nur einfach aggressiv und hast was wegen mich.

Und versuchst bei jede Sache einfach Sch.. spucken, wenn das macht dir spass – dann kann ich nichts dafür.


gruß


----------



## bike (26 Mai 2013)

waldy schrieb:


> Als Schwachsinn du bist in diesem Tread für mich – ich habe dir erzählt was habe ich gesehen , und du glaubst mir nicht – das ist deine Problem.
> 
> - wenn solche Meister wiessen keine Unterschied zwischen Parallel und Reihe Schaltung.
> 
> ...


#

Kannst du schreiben, was du geraucht hast?
Gibt es das auf Rezept?
Fast habe ich den Verdacht die Steiermark ist überall.

Wenn du die Grundlagen der Elektrotechnik verstanden hast, dann melde dich wieder zur Frage was der Unterschied zwischen Kurzschluss und Überlast ist.
Wollen wir uns auf das einigen? Danke


bike


----------



## Blockmove (26 Mai 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Fast habe ich den Verdacht die Steiermark ist überall.



Ja so langsam wird es grausam hier im Forum 
Hab neulich mal in einem "internationalen" PLC-Forum gestöbert und war über die Elektro-Basics dort doch "überrascht"
Ich glaub 00Alex und Waldy würden dort kaum auffallen 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Mai 2013)

Zum Überlastschutz:
Das ist ein Vielfaches des Stromes zb 1,05..1,45 fache ja nach Charakteristik und Nennstrom
des Sicherungsorgan, der in 60 Minuten zum auslösen des Organs führt.

Zum Kurzschlußschutz:
Das ist die Schnellauslösung des Sicherungsorgans und entspricht je nach Charakteristik
zb 2..14 fache des Nennstrom, wo das Organ in 1/10 Sekunden Bereich auslöst.


----------



## Lumpi (27 Mai 2013)

waldy schrieb:


> - ich habe es schon mal geseen, von Anfang von Anspeisung 3x 400 V bis ganze Schaltschrank war nur mit Leitungsschutzschalter eingebaut. Ich hatte damals auch gefrag, wo sind z.B. die Schmelzsicherungen . Die Meister sagte mir - es passt so.
> 
> - das war nur als Beispiel. Da oben war keine kontreten Angaben, wofür soll Überlast vorgesehen sein, als Klassische Beispiel ich habe nur Motor genannt. So gut  konnten es andere Dinge sein auch Magnetventile oder andere Sache, welche in erste Moment verbrauchen 3 - 5 fach Strom .
> 
> gruß



Will hier ja nicht noch mehr Öl ins Feuer gießen, aber weder habe ich je einen Schaltschrank mit 3x400V Spannungsversorgung gehabt (obwohl es sowas ja geben könnte, auch wenn es selten ist) , noch habe ich eine Magnetventil gesehen, dessen Stromaufnahme im Einschaltmoment 3-5 mal so hoch ist wie dann im normalen Betrieb (Bei Wikipedia mal nach R L und C suchen, das sind so die basics). Aber bin wie gesagt vielleicht immer noch zu jung.


----------



## bimbo (29 Mai 2013)

Lumpi schrieb:


> Will hier ja nicht noch mehr Öl ins Feuer gießen, aber weder habe ich je einen Schaltschrank mit 3x400V Spannungsversorgung gehabt (obwohl es sowas ja geben könnte, auch wenn es selten ist)


 Da kann man ja noch was lernen. Ein mit 3x400V versorgter Schaltschrank ist also ein Exot! 



> , noch habe ich eine Magnetventil gesehen,


 Dies ist kein Optikerforum, aber bei Wechselstrom und offenem Anker ist halt der induktive Widerstand nahe Null. (auch bei Wikipedia)


> dessen Stromaufnahme im Einschaltmoment 3-5 mal so hoch ist wie dann im normalen Betrieb (Bei Wikipedia mal nach R L und C suchen, das sind so die basics). Aber bin wie gesagt vielleicht immer noch zu jung.


----------

